# Devils Lake Report 4/15



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

This past week resulted in a lot of ice melting. Some of the smaller bays are 
now open and this weekend we'll more than likely start to see some boats out on 
the water. While docks aren't in yet, the ramps should be available. High 
winds yesterday did blow ice up on some ramps though and they may need some 
time to melt. As for fishing, anglers are catching a few walleyes in Channel 
A, the bridges, and the Mauvee Coulee. But overall the walleye fishing has 
been a bit slow so far. Warm temps should change things fast. Pike fishing 
however has been pretty hot. Anglers are fishing Channel A and the bridges of 
the Mauvee from Pelican Lake on up to north of Lake Alice. Smelt or herring 
fished with bobbers or off the bottom along with daredevils, jigs with twister 
tails, and cranks are all working for pike right now. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing !!!


----------

